# Wiper Motor Hangman prop



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Last year I made a hangman prop that worked well. However, I never took any pictures of the construction. Anyways, I had to redo the internals of the prop as they were pretty shoddy last year. This time I took pictures of it.

Let me start by saying this is not the best how-to. I do not have measurements for anything. Just use your judgement. I just roughly measured the length my own torso, arms and legs and cut the pvc pipe. You can see from the pictures how it is constructed. The torso is made of 3/4" pvc. The legs are made from 1/2" pvc, and then bolted to 1" steel tubing I had left over from a closet makeover (old closet rod). I screwed the motor to a piece of fence plank and then used a couple of u bolts to attach it to to the pvc frame. You will need to play with the crank arm to get the correct action. The torso frame is all glued together with pvc glue. I left the legs unglued until I got the right motion and then just put a screw in them to hold them in place. I just used pool noodles to fill it out and some egg crate foam that I wrapped around the chest and legs to fill it out even more.

Here are the pictures.












































Here are 2 videos. One shows the internal workings in action and the other shows the completed prop. I know he looks kind of bowlegged in the finished prop. I had the hips a little to wide. I just shorted that and everything looks fine.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------

